# Awning Tie Downs.



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

The last two times I have camped there have been some serious wind gusts that came close to damaging the awning and the TT. I had to came up with a temporary solution for a tie down as well as a de-flapper device.

What do you guys use if anything?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have de-flappers that do a great job. They're the ones that attach to the upper horizontal arms and clamp onto the awning itself. For tie downs, I've seen those ones that corkscrew into the ground and you use straps to hold the main arms down. I think if it's that windy, I'll roll it up.









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If the wind blows a lot or may blow overnight I take the awning down. I have the deflappers and they do fine for mild winds, but here in Eastern WA we can get extreme winds. I've seen awning tension springs, but figure if I need them I should just put the awning away.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I live by the rule made by all campers who lost an awning...

"Awnings are made to shelter you from the sun. Not wind, not rain. Sun only."

Now I know that sounds extreme, but winds can tear up your trailer really quick." I use mine only when winds are mild, and roll it up before going to bed. Only takes a minute.

I've seen way too many people lose the awning leaving it up overnight. Not a chance I want to take.

So, to answer your question...I don't use tie downs, unless I take the awning arms off the trailer, then I use tents stakes, and rope.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Uhm.....???









This is not at all what I expected from this post. I have my awning out all the time. I have a weather radio in the TT and if I know the weather is going to be bad I will roll it up but other then that I leave it out.

Do you guys not have the cheesy lights hanging from your awning? I am not sure, but I think it is the law around here to have your cheesy lights up. We also will have some type of seasonal decoration on the awning as well. You know, the wife has to decorate things a bit.

Anyway, the weather this past week was windy and sunny in central KY. We were out under the awning but the wind would gust every once in a while and the awning was getting hammered. So I took some rope and stakes and secured it down and all was well the rest of the week. I was hoping someone was using these tie downs and could recommend one.

Thanks for your responses however.


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

While I agree that awnings are made to shelter from the sun, they also provide a lot of protection from most rain.

Anyway, I have the clamp-type of de-flappers and they really seem to do the trick. I have also drilled holes in the upper awning arms while the awning is at its maximum (you must be careful to ensure that one end is tilted to allow water drainage). Then I put locking pins through the holes and they provide a very stable setup.

I have lights that I put up on the awning (why shouldn't I be as flashy as the next trailer?) I use awning suspending hangers that fit into the slot of the awning bar. Very efficient and fast to slip in or out when you have to get the awning down fast.

Regards,
Bopper

'02 23FBS
'02 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and two very spoiled Cocker Spaniels
Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I pretty much leave mine up all the time and use tie downs when it's real windy (only used them once, when we were camping down by RI shore). Got to have the cheesy lights. We have a set of lights that are like disco light with changing colors and you can change the speed that they change and the order they change in. They are unique and get a lot of comments from fellow campers.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doesn't one of our members use this? I can't recall where I found this image at, but I'm curious to know if its any help or not.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

That's one of the reasons why I posted this question. I have seen that one in the catalog and was hoping someone here could let me know how it works. Or if it is any better then the ones that stake to the ground. I would much rather have the straps going back to the TT instead of the ground.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

With our pop-up we used our awning all the time...up in Maine it can get very windy.....I used clothes line from one end to other and anchored in ground. Did this twice...one towards back of awning and one towards front end....worked great...although one night we did decided to roll up the awing due to wind......why take chances....Outbacks' awning are pretty easy to roll!

sunny


----------

